# Help, how fast should the antibiotics work?



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My understanding is that they should be fighting the infection within 24 hours. I hope Chloe is feeling better soon!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think it takes a little time for the blood level of the abx's to build up. Is there anything like puppy pyrididine I wonder? If you've ever had a UTI you'd know what I'm talking about. It's the stuff that makes you pee orange. It's an anesthetic that coats the urethra to help alleviate the pain of a UTI. I wonder if you could ask the vet if anything like this exists?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When I thought Chesney had one I couldnt get a urine sample so I left him at the vets, once they got a urine sample and found out he had a really bad uti, they started him on clavamox at there office and when I picked him up that after noon he was fine and no more accidents.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't know when they would work, but wanted to let you know I hope she is okay.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> My understanding is that they should be fighting the infection within 24 hours. I hope Chloe is feeling better soon!


 
24 hours that would mean by tomorrow she would have to be a lot better.
I'll see how she is in the morning the first pill was last night around 7 pm.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They did give Chesney an injection to jump start it


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They did give Chesney an injection to jump start it


I think she got me trained too, she whines I let her out. I wish they would of gave her a shot it works so much faster.
I got a great vet so all I have to do is call and she will get her in if needed.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Depending on which ABX they prescribed it can be 24 to 48 hours to reach maximum levels in the blood stream. Injections are obviously quicker.

Hailey was on Clavamox for a UTI a couple of months ago, and the blood in the urine stopped within 24 hours.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Claudia
Sorry Chloe is going thru this again.
As for the time for an antibiotic to work. They actually start working within minutes but the patient may not feel the benefit for a couple of days especially if it is an agressive infection. Another thing to consider if she does not show improvements some strains can become resistant to a specific antiboitic. So if there is no improvement in two days I woulld ask the vet to consider another antibiotic. If she gets worse I would contact the vet immediately as the infection is definitely not being affected by the antibiotic. 
Will keep her in our thoughts!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Hi Claudia
> Sorry Chloe is going thru this again.
> As for the time for an antibiotic to work. They actually start working within minutes but the patient may not feel the benefit for a couple of days especially if it is an agressive infection. Another thing to consider if she does not show improvements some strains can become resistant to a specific antiboitic. So if there is no improvement in two days I woulld ask the vet to consider another antibiotic. If she gets worse I would contact the vet immediately as the infection is definitely not being affected by the antibiotic.
> Will keep her in our thoughts!


She's on Clavamox for the second time around, this time it's 125 mg, before they had her on 62.5 mg.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Hi Claudia
> Sorry Chloe is going thru this again.
> As for the time for an antibiotic to work. They actually start working within minutes but the patient may not feel the benefit for a couple of days especially if it is an agressive infection. Another thing to consider if she does not show improvements some strains can become resistant to a specific antiboitic. So if there is no improvement in two days I woulld ask the vet to consider another antibiotic. If she gets worse I would contact the vet immediately as the infection is definitely not being affected by the antibiotic.
> Will keep her in our thoughts!


I called the vet this morning because she was sill straining, the vet wants to do a culture on her. The nice thing is she is so much better tonight. The vet also said not to worry to much because she is eating and drinking just fine and definitely wanting to play with the other dogs. 
Maybe it just took a little longer this time to kick in but she is a lot better tonight...yeah


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

With my cats with UTIs, they've always started working within about 4 hours (surprisingly fast) with significant overnight improvement after that. I hope she's beyond the painful stage very soon. I'd get the culture done just to make sure she's on the right antibiotic. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> With my cats with UTIs, they've always started working within about 4 hours (surprisingly fast) with significant overnight improvement after that. I hope she's beyond the painful stage very soon. I'd get the culture done just to make sure she's on the right antibiotic. Good luck!


The vet said she would not put her on any other antibiotic because she is so little, so hopefully she keeps improving. I will still get the culture done just to make sure.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Claudia
I missed yesterday's posts, sorry. I am glad to hear Chloe is starting to feel better. That is a very good sign in my opinion. Hopefully today she will feel even better.
Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------

